# Need help finding my ADV Custard



## Slamphibian (18/11/22)

Hey everyone! 

I'm looking for an ADV custard to vape, however the one caveat is that I absolutely hate the taste of those home-made custards you mix from the powder.  
I think the one thing I'm not enjoying in a lot of custard juices I've bought is that heavy eggy or powdered custard notes you get. I know this is a wildly unpopular opinion but if I can taste that Cap V1 kinda custard I get put off the juice. 

What I'm really looking for is a "Ultra-Mel" kinda custard, something that's more a Vanilla pudding than a eggy heavy custard. I enjoy dessert juices when they're light and I can vape more than one tank of it at a time.

I don't suppose anyone here knows of something that hits this criteria of a light Vanilla Pudding Ultra-Mel kinda custard, you'd be my hero and make my day!


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/22)

Are you looking to DIY or buy from a store?


----------



## Slamphibian (18/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> Are you looking to DIY or buy from a store?


I'd prefer buying from a store, but I'm not opposed to DIY either


----------



## TyTy (18/11/22)

After trying a few custards myself there’s only 1 stand out that’s super yummy for me and that’s the slick custard, nice and sweet and creamy and you actually taste the vanilla

Just my 2 cents lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> I'd prefer buying from a store, but I'm not opposed to DIY either


If you diy then INW Custard is a winner. Start around 5% and go up to around 8% if you want more. Little bit of sweetener and you golden. 

Plus it only steeps for 3 days as opposed to CAP custard v1 which need a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/22)

The absolute best Ultramel type custard was Melinda's Nilla Custard. Sadly they are not in business anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian (18/11/22)

TyTy said:


> After trying a few custards myself there’s only 1 stand out that’s super yummy for me and that’s the slick custard, nice and sweet and creamy and you actually taste the vanilla
> 
> Just my 2 cents lol


I've definitely seen this one around, I'll give it a bash! 

Does it have that Powdery/Eggyness to it?


----------



## Drikusw (18/11/22)

Slamphibian said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for an ADV custard to vape, however the one caveat is that I absolutely hate the taste of those home-made custards you mix from the powder.
> I think the one thing I'm not enjoying in a lot of custard juices I've bought is that heavy eggy or powdered custard notes you get. I know this is a wildly unpopular opinion but if I can taste that Cap V1 kinda custard I get put off the juice.
> ...











Custard Milk


This recipe in no means taste like the Ultramel custard we know in South Africa. Also this is still a work in progress unless you believe its good as is. Anyway what I can say is, is that this is by far the best custard vape I've ever had. I've tried Kreeds and 3rdWorld custard but they dont do...




alltheflavors.com


----------



## Slamphibian (18/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> If you diy then INW Custard is a winner. Start around 5% and go up to around 8% if you want more. Little bit of sweetener and you golden.
> 
> Plus it only steeps for 3 days as opposed to CAP custard v1 which need a month.


Will add this to my next order on Blck, thanks Paul!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slamphibian (18/11/22)

Drikusw said:


> Custard Milk
> 
> 
> This recipe in no means taste like the Ultramel custard we know in South Africa. Also this is still a work in progress unless you believe its good as is. Anyway what I can say is, is that this is by far the best custard vape I've ever had. I've tried Kreeds and 3rdWorld custard but they dont do...
> ...


Thank you @Drikusw I'll give this one a bash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

